# First go around of Bacon and BBB



## topazflash (Feb 15, 2012)

Had to make a 30 mile trip to get some bellies.  I was originally quoted $1.99 but was suprised when I was charged $1.79 per lb.  I was so happy I ended up getting about 16lbs of pork butt.  So, I've got regular bacon and bbb in the fridge curing using both Tender Quick and Sugar Cure to see which I like better.  It weighed out at 20lbs total.  Pics to follow during smoking day. 

I helped butcher pigs when I was younger, but I was a bit perplex trying to butterfly the pork butt.  I usually just grind it for deer sausage so I don't pay much attention to anything other than getting the bone out.  So, is there a "right" or best way to butterfly the butt for BBB? 

Also, is there a standard direction for slicing bacon?  I squared my bellies up mostly so they'd fit in a quart or gallon bag, but I am wondering which way to slice and hang them for that matter.

 Any help is appreciated.


----------



## alblancher (Feb 15, 2012)

I normally slice the bacon vertically as the belly would hang on the pig,  I seem to get the best distribution of fat and lean doing it that way.  Others suggest slicing across the grain which I believe is kind of a 45 degree angle as it hangs on the pig.  I normally slice bacon pretty thin and fry it pretty crisp so I don't worry about the grain.

Wish I could help with cutting the BB but I'm still kind of new to that.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Feb 15, 2012)

I slide my boning knife right along the bone until it is removed.  That usually provides a good start for butterflying the BB.  Just move the knife tip around the edges of the bone until it comes loose.








Then just continue the cut until she's butterflied...Like this...







Piece of cake!  Don't worry -- you really can't screw it up no matter how pretty or ugly the cut is.

Cheers!


----------



## topazflash (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for the help.  It will be time to take the bacon out of the fridge this weekend.  I'll post some pics as to how it goes!


----------

